# Image Hosting Site



## bprescot (May 2, 2011)

What free image hosting sites are out there that you guys like? Easy setup and file management is preferred. 

Thanks!
Ben


----------



## SpikeC (May 2, 2011)

I'm using Picassa. For me it is really easy and allows some image manipulation.


----------



## apicius9 (May 2, 2011)

oops, seconds too slow 

I also think, https://picasaweb.google.com/home is the easiest one. I also use www.imageshack.us but that is less user friendly when it comes to organizing pictures. And then there is always www.flickr.com , that's the biggest one out there and pretty good, too.

Stefan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 2, 2011)

I'm using Photobucket. Good integration with iPhoto if you're a Mac user.


----------



## bprescot (May 2, 2011)

Wow. Picasa is pretty simple. thanks guys.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (May 2, 2011)

Photobucket for me as well


----------



## Vertigo (May 2, 2011)

I have a small section of a friend's remote virtual server allocated for ftp uploads.


----------

